# traits of good nannies



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What makes for a good nanny? I have a doe that looks to be due soon and am hesitant to put her in a tank by her self, but also hesitant to keep her in with all the others as the tank is maxed out. I have some little does that have never given birth, a adult that doesn't look pregnant, and another one that looks to also give birth soon. What traits do you look for in your nannies?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

pick a doe that you think gets on the most with the pregnant one. I was told not to use does that have had litters before because there's a chance that doe may try and claim the litter for themselves (and don't always produce milk for them resulting in the litter starving) but does that have had a litter before have a higher chance of producing milk, though if you only have the one pregnant one you wont need to worry about this either. 
you might want to consider putting both pregnant ones together as well (provided they get along and are due within a few days of each other)


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've only had her a few days. I'll try to figure out who is grooming her and move them, possibly with both preggos.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I always put my pregnant female in a cage with a non-pregnant female who allready had a litter. So she can teach the unknowing female. I never had any problems with that. It never did go wrong or anything!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I've got her in with another female. Since I'm new to the game, I don't know who has given birth before. I choose one that was grooming her. No babies yet, but she is looking big and growing daily. The two are nestled together as I type.


----------

